# Opinions of Hogue Wood Grips



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone with any experience or opinion on Hogue wood grips? I have a P226 in need of a set of good grips. I have Nill Grips on one and a set of Roco Systems coming for the other. I saw the Goncalo grips, both smooth and checkered...WOW. But, Hogue?


----------

